
My Adventures in MMIO Abstraction - lukastyrychtr
https://gist.github.com/Measter/2108508ba25ebe3978a6c10a1e01b9ad
======
shepmaster
If this kind of thing interests you, make sure to check out the AVR Rust book
[1] and the Rust embedded guide [2].

[1]: [https://book.avr-rust.com/](https://book.avr-rust.com/)

[2]: [https://rust-embedded.github.io/book/](https://rust-
embedded.github.io/book/)

~~~
Measter
Author here. I would definitely second these two links. They were very helpful
in getting started, and later when I wanted to declare an interrupt handler.

------
eqvinox
Not to put too fine a point on it, but this is expression, not abstraction.
Abstraction implies making distinct things common, like an I/O module that
works for different microcontrollers. The bits described here are an 1:1
binding into Rust.

Still interesting tho ⁼\^^/⁼

